# What is a ghetto grill?



## Brooklyn-B15 (Dec 15, 2002)

what is it. where can i get one. how easy is it to install? also does anybody know where to buy/order a stock looking wing and maybe a se-r front end bumper. plus i want stock fog lights really bad. everything out there looks kinda gay. please any posts will help. im in the fort laud. area (south florida). im looking to kick sum honda azz. latazzz


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Brooklyn-B15 said:


> *what is it. where can i get one. how easy is it to install? also does anybody know where to buy/order a stock looking wing and maybe a se-r front end bumper. plus i want stock fog lights really bad. everything out there looks kinda gay. please any posts will help. im in the fort laud. area (south florida). im looking to kick sum honda azz. latazzz *


What's up man? Welcome to Nissan Forums! 

Okay, I'm going to help you out. The ghetto grill is a custom fabricated grill that I personally built from a place called Home Depot.  That's why it's called ghetto. It's really easy. The best thing to do is to read some of these threads over at B15 Sentra.net.

I think a lot can vouch for this recommendation, but I would suggest you contact Greg Vogel at Mossy Nissan for help on ordering stock parts. From the looks of it, Greg has done an outstanding job helping out the community for it's parts needs.

www.mossyperformance.com

Have fun, and stay awile. Anything else, please post here again.


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

This is a Ghetto Grille


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

Whats so "Ghetto" about it???


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

1YellowSpecV said:


> *Whats so "Ghetto" about it??? *


just the fact that it is home made, even tho that grille looks dope IMO


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

1YellowSpecV said:


> *Whats so "Ghetto" about it??? *


And it cost about $3 to make!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

1YellowSpecV said:


> *Whats so "Ghetto" about it??? *


Home Depot baby!


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

1YellowSpecV said:


> *Whats so "Ghetto" about it??? *


an aftermarket grille can cost anywhere from 100-200something, for something that you can make!! plus you would be WAY happier with something you made since its your work.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2002)

my old ghetto grille


----------



## tredragon (Nov 16, 2002)

My ghetto grille. It's dark, rainy, and yes... it looks like I have no grille. But you get the picture. It's a mesh office trashcan (well, the material). Rice? Maybe. I was tired of looking at that plastic honeycomb though.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Hey Tre, links aren't working.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

I have to amit this, Home Depot has alot of good stuff to help out with mods and stuff. I think everyone has done it, I know I have since there for a little while with the SE-R Spec V didn't have anything.


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

*grill*

now that is a very clean grill


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

nice grills my friend made one for his car looks nice
off topic: how do i get an avatar? do i need a certain amount of posts??


----------



## Brooklyn-B15 (Dec 15, 2002)

Question? I went to home depot this weekend and the only thing that i could find to make this grille was a bottom half of a screen door? it kinda looked like an (x) pattern is this what im supposed to use. and if so can someone gimme a hint on how to cut it out and make it work(do i use the stock screws that are on the backside of the grille now?) if so do i need washers? please post some good news cuz i cant even find a website that has grilles for a gxe


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Brooklyn-B15 said:


> *Question? I went to home depot this weekend and the only thing that i could find to make this grille was a bottom half of a screen door? it kinda looked like an (x) pattern is this what im supposed to use. and if so can someone gimme a hint on how to cut it out and make it work(do i use the stock screws that are on the backside of the grille now?) if so do i need washers? please post some good news cuz i cant even find a website that has grilles for a gxe *


When we went to Home Depot on that day so long ago forgotten..., we asked someone about the material in which they had to do such a thing and the dude knew exactly what we were talking about. Other common names are Gutter Guard or "chicken wire", which it really isn't chicken wire. lol


----------

